# Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?



## Jupiter (3 Mar 2005)

*Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

Hey all,

I use my credit card very heavily. However, I pay it off in full every month.

Are there any credit cards in Ireland with "reward" schemes? 

I know in the UK, there are things like for every £100 you spend on your card, you get £1 credited to it.

I'd like something like this, as I know it would work in my favour.

Do they exist?

Thanks.


----------



## Jackmeths (3 Mar 2005)

Pigsback have one with MBNA where you get 'piggy points' with your spending on the card which can be exchanged on the pigsback.com site for things like phone credit.


----------



## mts (3 Mar 2005)

Piggypoint rewards are getting worse by the day, if you don't have a credit phone or want weekend break vouchers there is little else on offer. Only one CDWOW voucher can be redeemed per purchase so no good for getting box sets etc. I have 17000 points and there is nothing I want to cash them in for, the reward list has dropped from 50 items to 41 since the new year so I doubt I'll get to cash them in any time soon.


----------



## Imperator (3 Mar 2005)

American Express have a "blue card" of some description (its still a credit card tho).  You get about 2% of your spending back each month.


----------



## Jackmeths (3 Mar 2005)

Mts you should try to get a friend/family member to buy the credit from you as its normally one of the better items to buy with your points 1point for 1cent of credit last time I checked.


----------



## rainyday (3 Mar 2005)

> American Express have a "blue card" of some description (its still a credit card tho). You get about 2% of your spending back each month.


1% actually - but it's still my fave card - Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Marion (3 Mar 2005)

Tesco also has an award scheme. It's offering to pay the credit card tax until 31 March. I don't know if the 10,000 figure has been reached.

I wouldn't rely on AMEX blue as my only credit card - eventhough I wouldn't be without it at the same time.

The switching tax is payable until 02 April, so you would want to take this into consideration.

Marion :hat


----------



## ged40 (3 Mar 2005)

Hi Rainyday, do you find that usage of Amex Blue is restricted as it does not seem to be taken by some websites or retailers?

Ged


----------



## zag (3 Mar 2005)

Use of Amex Blue is definitely restricted - there are many places that don't take it, but there are loads that do, and most larger establishments in terms of purchases (airlines, hotels, supermarkets) do take it.

In work we set up as a merchant recently and it took all of 2 seconds to decide we wouldn't bother accepting Amex since the general assumption is that most people will have either Visa or Mastercard so there was no benefit to us as a merchant in accepting Amex.

I wouldn't rely on it as my only card.

z


----------



## casiopea (4 Mar 2005)

*brown thomas master card*

Not exactly the same but does anyone use/recommend/not recommend the brown thomas master card?  I was thinking of getting one with the view of paying it off every month. I would be really interested in your opinions.
thx
Cas.


----------



## zag (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: brown thomas master card*

Is this mastercard any different than any of the other branded cards ?

If not, then you won't gain anything other than a few funny looks when you present the card.  A bit like getting a BMW card - might look nice, but possibly a bit ostentatious if the only benefit is being associated with the brand.

NB - I'm not knocking the card - there may be some benefit that it has (loyalty points, etc . . .), but if there isn't then you would just be getting the brand association.

z


----------



## rainyday (4 Mar 2005)

> In work we set up as a merchant recently and it took all of 2 seconds to decide we wouldn't bother accepting Amex


Just curious - Was there a significant difference in the merchant fees charged to you for Amex, by comparison to Visa/MC?


----------



## garrettod (4 Mar 2005)

Hi

I've got a Tesco Visa card & while the points are handy when converted into vouchers for heavy usage, you should be aware of a couple of things (speaking from experience here):

* Their customer service is poor.  One can only dial a freephone number during certain hours of the day (Mon - Fri & Sat mornings I think) for information such as your balance, credit available etc

* There is no Internet Service on offer

* Branches of various banks (except Ulster Bank - a related company) don't / won't accept payments.  Paying via the post office or mailing your payment is slow

* Tesco Visa are slow to apply lodgements (slower than 2 other credit card providers I also deal with)

* Tesco Visa decline "unusual" transactions without making any effort to contact their customers - despite having your mobile phone etc available to them

* Clearing agents such as AIB processing don't seen capable of clearing a transaction from Tesco Visa, when a clearance number is requested for a large transaction

* Their interest rate is not the cheapest on the market place after the initial promotional period - long term, it may cost you between their interest rate & in addition, their heafy charges for late payments etc.

Regards

G>
www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## Tall Chapy (6 Mar 2005)

I've heard that EBS are bring out a new MBNA card , EBS will pay the government stamp duty. I do not know if this is for every year or just the first year.


----------



## zag (7 Mar 2005)

Rainyday asked - "Just curious - Was there a significant difference in the merchant fees charged to you for Amex, by comparison to Visa/MC?"

There was a difference - it may have been 2% vs 3%, but I'm not sure.  It was enough of a difference (plus an extra set of paperwork) to make us not want to bother.

z


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

I just got in the post details from Ulster Bank about a new reward scheme (www.ulsterbank.ie/yourpoints) - I guess this is some compensation for the loss of the 40E loyalty bonus whereby they used to pay your credit card stamp duty if you put so much (4K I think?) on your card in one year.


----------



## GeneralZod (26 Jun 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

I got this also.

The examples given in the booklet aren't exactly enticing.

You'd have to spend €39,000 on the credit card before having enough points for a return flight to Rome. Even London is €13,500.


----------



## Mumha (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

Has anyone used the MBNA Fly & Buy credit card ? And if so, was it worth having ?


----------



## queenlex (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

I am sure someont old me on one of this sites threads a few months ago that either AIB or Ulster Bank did a rewar/money back scheme like the AMEX Blue one?  Will have a search,

Q


----------



## Luckycharm (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*



Mumha said:


> Has anyone used the MBNA Fly & Buy credit card ? And if so, was it worth having ?


 
I have the AXA mbna card and got some money off my car insurance last year due to points from spending money on my credit card.


----------



## irishpancake (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

AIB Platinum Credit Card, see [broken link removed]



> Exclusive Cash Back Awards
> 
> The Platinum Card includes a special offer of 0.5% cash back, on purchase spends over EUR5,000 (maximum EUR50,000) in a 12 month period. The cash back awards are calculated on a monthly basis and credited to your account on the statement date each month. Applies from the date the account is opened, and at the end of each 12 month period the offer will restart. Terms and conditions apply.



If you spend €50000(max) per year on the Credit Card, you will get €225 per annum, paid monthly.

Does anyone know if there are any DIRT implications for this 0.5% cash back?


----------



## MugsGame (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*



> Does anyone know if there are any DIRT implications for this 0.5% cash back?



Doubt DIRT would apply, but it's an interesting question - if it's income, is it taxable in any way. Of course AIB might argue it's not income, it's a discount, or revenue sharing, or ... something!

Speaking of their platinum card, AIB allow online banking users to apply for credit cards online. Has anyone successfully applied for this card online? It's declined me and I'm not sure why (I do meet the published criteria).


----------



## mik_da_man (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*

I applied for it online fine - no probs.
It did give me quite a low limit but a quick call sorted that out

Mik


----------



## Gautama (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Any credit cards with "reward" schemes?*



ged40 said:


> Hi Rainyday, do you find that usage of Amex Blue is restricted as it does not seem to be taken by some websites or retailers?
> 
> Ged


 
I have an American Express Blue Credit Card and I find it great. The rewards scheme (1%) applies to purchases only and is paid annually.
This amount covers my financial card stamp duty taxes for all cards.

I wouldn't rely on it as my only credit card. However, I reckon at least 3/4 of places accept it. It's accepted by far more places than I thought would, and I didn't realise this 'til I actually got one and took note.

I use it more than I've ever used a card before.

For some reason it's a swipe card rather than chip&pin, which is a bit of a pain.


----------

